# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Tried a recipe of protein brownies. It worked out great!

## Exilus

5 scoop chocolate whey protein
5 tablespoon of unsweetened cocoa
10 tablespoon of natural peanut butter
20 packets of splenda
1/4 cup water
4 whole eggs

mix everything well together (use a blender, or a whip)
Pre-heat oven at 350 F and cook for 20 mins. slice in 4x4 to get 16 squares.

Macros per brownie square:

130 calories
6,5g fat
4g carbs
16g protein


Im on keto, thats why i used quite a lot of peanut butter. If you wish to lower calories you may very well use 3 tablespoons instead of 10, which should give you

95 calories
3g fat
2g carbs
15g protein


enjoy

----------


## slfmade

Sounds Good. I'll give it a shot!

----------


## Dr. R.

20 packs of Splenda???? O_o

Whaaaaaat?!

----------


## DeadlyD

Sounds good, im making these tomorrow! ....maybe add some crushed up almonds?!?

----------


## slfmade

> Sounds good, im making these tomorrow! ....maybe add some crushed up almonds?!?


Let us know how it goes. I just made all my food for this week, but if you give us the thumbs up I'll include it for next week.

----------


## --->>405<<---

mmmmmmmmm............... brownies and chocolate  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

Have to pick up the Splenda...Thanks for the recipe.

----------


## PPC

You could use 20 drops of liquid Splenda to save on carbs. I like the idea of the ease of this recipe. Which brand protein powder did you use?

----------


## gbrice75

This belongs in the recipe section, i'll have it moved. Thanks for it though, sounds great and i'll give it a try (the lower fat version!).

----------


## gonnagethuge

Could this work with some carbs (oats) blended into the mix?

----------


## Schmidty

^i am gona make this without any peanut butter and see how it turns out

----------


## al_capone

On the menu for tonight.

----------

